# TNR Update



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember when I first posted here about TNR, I was completely clueless. Now, about a month or two later, I have 17 cats spayed/neutered and vaccinated! Thanks to you guys. I probably wouldn't even have thought about contacting the TNR group in my city. And wouldn't have been successful TNR'ing without the kind ladies I met. I found some amazing people who are willing to hold the cats during their recovery period for 4-5 days. Before I met them I was inititally planning on keeping the cats on my porch during their recovery period (parents don't allow anymore cats in the house). Well they would have baked in this 95 degree weather! 

About 8 of them found wonderful homes. There's 4 or 5 more already spayed/neutered stray cats left out in the neighborhood and I will eventually try to get them into the adoption program at the humane society because they are too sweet and definitely not feral (don't want to bombard the shelter with several cats all the time). The ferals are also doing fine. It's such a joy to get out of your house and see a whole bunch of cats with their ears notched  

My main concern is, eventually, in a few years I will be moving out of my parents' house. I always wonder who is going to take care of all these cats when I'm gone :?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, I'm impressed! You've done so much to help these kitties and you're obviously very dedicated to them. You deserve a huge THANK YOU from the kitties and everyone in the neighborhood.

As far as feeding them after you're gone, maybe you can enlist another cat lover in the neighborhood to pitch in. Cat lovers are everywhere you look, fortunately.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a wonderful job you've done with these cats! I remember your posts well.  I can only imagine the sense of satisfaction you must feel, knowing the you are responsible for lengthening their lives. 

A lot can happen in two years. Perhaps more will find homes, and you might want to take one or two of your favorites with you. I so hope all will work together for good. You're their angel!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You have done an AWESOME JOB! I have no answers for your ferals after you leave. I hope you will be able to find someone else who lives there, has a kind heart and will care for them.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, couldn't have done it without your help and motivation! 



Jeanie said:


> you might want to take one or two of your favorites with you.


Definitely  I forgot I could do that when I have my own place!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You have done a FABULOUS job with your TNR, rescue efforts. Im so glad youve gotten to know others to support and help you in your efforts. Start letting others know your concern of leaving in two years. Im sure by then someone will come forward to help or take over for you.

Our TNR group supplies all food for the caretakers who watch over the colonies we have TNRed. That does help sweeten the pot to get people willing but dont have the money to afford the food. They have the devotion and love for the cats they just need the food which is a simple thing to provide. 

Our TNR group gets donations of food all the time which we get to our caretakers. See if grocery stores, Target, Walmart is willing to give damaged food bags to you or the TNR group you work with. 

All I can say is GO GIRL.. thanks for loving the forgotten cats of your neighborhood. You are a saint!


----------

